
New to software development, but doing my own startup. Best language to use? - gotrecruit
So quick background: I&#x27;m a recent CS graduate, and have some limited experience working on projects in school, but not much outside of that. I&#x27;m planning to start my own startup, essentially it would be an &quot;AirBNB for ---&quot;, meaning it would be a platform for a type of peer to peer service. What do you guys think is the best language and framework for this purpose? I was going to start with Python because that&#x27;s what I&#x2F;we used for a school project, but I wanted to get some suggestions from more experienced developers before I commit.
======
dimitri-gnidash
Python is a wonderful language where the speed of development and
maintainability is concerned.

Django is a great framework for getting your web application and/or APIs
built. The library support is also phenomenal (looking at Django Rest
Framework for API development)

It is also unlikely you will outgrow Python/Django stack as Instagram and
Pintereset are doing fine. [https://engineering.instagram.com/what-powers-
instagram-hund...](https://engineering.instagram.com/what-powers-instagram-
hundreds-of-instances-dozens-of-technologies-adf2e22da2ad#.nq4iq5lms)

Rarely does the stack matter to startup success, why not pick up Steve Blank's
The Startup Owner's Manual about building THE RIGHT thing? Building the wrong
product is the number one killer of startups why not focus there?

------
mattbillenstein
Python is great -- I've built a bunch of stuff in it over more than a decade.
Readability and ease of use are the most important for something new IMO --
you can optimize for speed in another language if your thing gets huge, but
you may not even have to -- youtube and plenty of other sites still run Python
as their main frontend at larger than you're likely to get scale.

------
raooll
Rails framework is best if you want to develop sass application , web
application .

------
sdkhfsuifusudg
Python and/or Clojure because they have the best communities and libraries

